# McDonald’s straight up telling customers that drivers are stealing their food…



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Not a good look for McDonald’s.

Instead of accepting the fact that their own staff are more consistent about forgetting items or messing up orders entirely, they are putting the blame on drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

#whathappenedtomyfries


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

If anyone asks the Bags are sealed before you received it. Upon delivery you took a picture and the bag was still sealed.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Possession is 9/10ths the law.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not against McD’s on occasion, but if I were tosteal food, every day I have much better options. 😂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wawa has a shelf full of delivery pickups and doesn't regulate it at all. There's more restaraunts that do that but I was just at wawa getting beer so... that came to my mind first.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Possession is 9/10ths the law.


Biden says theft is income !

Looting Protestors beware !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Not a good look for McDonald’s.
> 
> Instead of accepting the fact that their own staff are more consistent about forgetting items or messing up orders entirely, they are putting the blame on drivers.
> 
> View attachment 634808


Just call it " BIDENFLATION TAX".


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Not a good look for McDonald’s.
> 
> Instead of accepting the fact that their own staff are more consistent about forgetting items or messing up orders entirely, they are putting the blame on drivers.
> 
> View attachment 634808


McDonald's fries aren't even good enough to steal. Why bother? The straw tastes better.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Biden says theft is income !
> 
> Looting Protestors beware !
> 
> ...


Oh... didn't you know? 

The IRS is a criminal organization.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

It's a joke bro.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The IRS is a criminal organization.


Yeah. Pretty much the entire Federal apparatus is now. They passed a law against federal asset forfeiture several years ago, yet it is still occurring to the tune of billions each year literally stolen from innocent citizens (the process to get the property returned if not guilty is a joke).

The lion's share of the seized property is channeled back to the police departments that snatched it.


----------

